# Would you buy a NOS 2012 Z3?



## Brybikes62 (Nov 12, 2016)

I did. 
At 50% off.
replaced the stock wheel set with my HED Ardennes then put on my Toupe saddle. 
Ready for spring....sigh


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Hell ya, great deal. Good looking bike, just noticed it's Di2.


----------

